
Museum of Ice Cream Valued at $200M - andygcook
https://www.wsj.com/articles/museum-of-ice-cream-valued-at-200-million-11565782201?mod=rsswn
======
sushid
Call me cynical but this is a blatant cash grab. I had the misfortune of going
to two of these "museums" with my gf and I can confidently say that once
you've gone to one, you've gone to them all.

They really only have < 10 exhibits if you can call them that and they're
herding you like cattle from one room to another to sell you junk at the end
of the hall. For that price, almost any real museum is cheaper and infinitely
better.

~~~
ebg13
> _herding you like cattle from one room to another to sell you junk at the
> end of the hall_

That sounds a lot like the World of Coke in Atlanta.

------
eridius
Non-paywall version: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/museum-of-ice-cream-valued-
at-2...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/museum-of-ice-cream-valued-
at-200-million-11565782201?emailToken=1e6c019398602503b40d4dfc3ec59f1dGFakyfG9GvvJvUpT7eSlNGXJIKOIIoia6eatcCCdwzSfDpaaBuypU++m+RJJfKEzosCXI7%2FH2NYYudfif2oOBW0xDsBsFYggQbn9z+EqCTA%3D)

I also found another article about Figure8 that has some quotes:
[https://www.finanzen.ch/nachrichten/aktien/museum-of-ice-
cre...](https://www.finanzen.ch/nachrichten/aktien/museum-of-ice-cream-
founders-launch-figure8-with-series-a-to-transform-how-millennials-and-gen-z-
connect-with-spaces-and-each-other-1028446345)

> _" We created Figure8 to chart the future of how Millennials and Gen Z will
> want to spend their time. Over the past 3 years building Museum of Ice
> Cream, we have learned so much from our guests and gained endless insight.
> Globalization and technology have made the world smaller, yet people are
> more lonely than ever," said Maryellis Bunn, 27-year-old Co-Founder of
> Figure8 and Museum of Ice Cream. "I want to inspire people around the world
> with what I call_ experiums, _emotional and transformative moments and
> spaces for people to reconnect with themselves and those around them. "_

> _" Museum of Ice Cream receives an overwhelming amount of requests from
> companies asking us to design branded experiums for them," said Manish Vora,
> Co-Founder of Figure8. "Now we can answer this need and more. Figure8 will
> expand internationally, rolling out a new Museum of Ice Cream location each
> quarter while also launching new Figure8 brands and working on commissioned
> special projects."_

------
rolltiide
Its so awesome that they were able to secure those prime real estate spots in
Manhattan and San Francisco to begin with!

Maybe they’ll buy Candytopia right across the street from the SF spot.

Experience museums are so charming. I hear Gen Z is even going back to malls
because stores are making experiences intended to be shared on social media.

~~~
warent
This is what I'm really excited about with the future of shopping. No more
lazy, minimal effort shops that focus their resources on rudely getting in
your face with obnoxious ads that you have no choice but to consume. Stores
that behave like that these days go bankrupt due to superior online stores.

Now, in-person shops actually have to be a special experience. That's the
economy we live in.

------
ebg13
> _in a bet that the frozen dessert-themed attraction can expand further
> into...a new theme beyond ice cream_

"Hey, let's go to the Museum of Ice Cream so that we can see non-ice-cream-
related things."

------
jacobedawson
Well, i guess it's true: cash rules everything around me.

~~~
lonelappde
So close!

"I Can Explain: Cash Rules Everything Around Me."

------
alexkiritz
With global warming it might actually be worth that.

------
heisenbit
Peak icecream.

------
eaenki
Theme parks and Instagrammable spaces. In 10-20 years VR will replace almost
any space for almost everyone. It doesn't make sense to me.

